# E Sempre Os Pronomes



## AGATHA2

Aprendi que nunca há que começar uma frase com un pronome. Bom,agora encontrei numa gramática portuguesa - parece que é dum Papa da gramática - o exemplo:

"Eles os trouxeram consigo."

Entao me pergunto (parece que depois dum adverbio há que meter o pronomen diante do verbo ???) si nese ejemplo não utilizo o "eles" transforma-se (o se transforma ???) em

"Trouxeram-os consigo"                  o não


----------



## jazyk

A gramática normativa diz que não se deve iniciar uma oração com *pronome do caso oblíquo: *me, te, se, lhe(s), nos e vos, mas essa "regra" é quebrada a três por quatro no Brasil. 



> "Trouxeram-os consigo" o não


Trouxeram-nos consigo, já que depois de sons nasais (m, n, ão e õe) os pronomes o, a, os e as acrescentam um n por motivo de eufonia. 

Entretanto, a oração acima poderia dar margem a dúvidas, já que a forma nos corresponde tanto à primeira pessoa do plural quanto à terceira pessoa do plural depois de nasal: Eles os trouxeram e Eles nos trouxeram. O brasileiro naturalmente evita essa ambigüidade colocando o pronome 99% das vezes antes do verbo.

A sugestão que lhe dou é a seguinte: que variedade do português está aprendendo? Se o de Portugal, deve prestar bem atenção às regras; se do Brasil, pode segui-las mais "frouxamente", a menos que esteja escrevendo num padrão mais formal.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vou tentar explicar até onde eu sei.
Para saber qual pronome pessoal de caso oblíquo a usar, primeiramente deve-se tentar saber a trasitividade do verbo. Por exemplo: trazer. Eu faço assim: quem traz, traz *alguma* (direto) coisa *para* (indireto, pois pede uma preposição) alguém. Neste caso, trata-se de um verbo bi-transitivo (atualmente chamam de transitivo direto e indireto). Assim ele "pede" um objeto direto e um objeto indireto.
Seguindo esta premissa, se você vai iniciar a frase pelo verbo, então deveria ser: Trouxeram-no. (como termina com a letra "m", não se pode escrever nem dizer, trouxeram-o). Mas, se você for iniciar com o pronome pessoal de caso reto (eu, tu, ele, nós, vós eles), aí então, poderia ser: Eles o trouxeram. Os doutos dizem (e eu venho seguindo isso) que jamais se deve iniciar uma frase com PRONOME OBLÍQUO. Por exemplo: O trouxeram. (errado).

Concordam, os demais ?
Saludos.


----------



## AGATHA2

jazyk said:


> A sugestão que lhe dou é a seguinte: que variedade do português está aprendendo? Se o de Portugal, deve prestar bem atenção às regras; se do Brasil, pode segui-las mais "frouxamente", a menos que esteja escrevendo num padrão mais formal.


 
estou a aprender a versao do Portugal


----------



## jazyk

> Eu faço assim: quem traz, traz *alguma* (direto) coisa *para* (indireto, pois pede uma preposição) alguém.


Concordo com tudo o que disse, mas traz-se, leva-se, dá-se, vende-se, aluga-se, entrega-se, compra-se algo *a alguém*, não *para alguém*, apesar do que se vê por aí.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

*Correto !!* (na verdade, por aqui não fazemos um justa distinção entre "para" e "a". Tipo: vou "à" praia. Vou para a praia. Vou prá praia. Outro: Vou a São Paulo amanhã. Vou para São Paulo amanhã. 
Mas, de repente, acho que este tema mereceria uma novo "thread".


----------



## jazyk

Vou à praia - vou passar umas horas lá.
Vou para a/pra praia - vou me mudar para lá, vou ficar o resto da vida lá.


----------



## Outsider

Muito bem, Agatha, vamos então ao português de Portugal. Para começar, não vai ouvir frases como

1. "Eles os trouxeram consigo."

com muita frequência. Embora a frase esteja certa, não é habitual falar (nem escrever) assim aqui. Geralmente, diríamos

2. "Eles trouxeram-nos consigo."

Desta maneira, já não há problema com o pronome objecto.

Está mais claro?...


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Vou à praia - vou passar umas horas lá.
> Vou para a/pra praia - vou me mudar para lá, vou ficar o resto da vida lá.



É, eu sei disso.... mas, no dia-a-dia, é muito difícil, pelo menos por aqui no Brasil, as pessoas se preocuparem muito com isso e acabam falando uma coisa, mas querendo dizer outra. Aqui no Rio, então, o que mais se escuta é: 
- "Cê" (você) vai pra onde agora ?
- vou prá praia. Vamos ? (certamente, esta pessoa não está pensando em se mudar para a praia) ha ha   

Como foi dito antes, acho que por aqui, somos, no dia-a-dia, mais frouxos com as regras gramaticais.
Abraço.


----------



## jazyk

Pode ser que algumas pessoas falem assim, mas toda vez que ouço _vou para_ algum lugar, penso que a pessoa vai mudar-se para lá.  Entretanto, como estamos num fórum de língua portuguesa, em que todos são sabidamente amantes da língua portuguesa (e de outras línguas) e para o qual convergem pessoas interessadas em aprender o bom português, descartemos essas orações que deixam muito a desejar no plano formal e forneçamo-las somente quando assim nos for requisitado.


----------



## AGATHA2

Obrigada a todos !!! A colocação dos pronomes en português e muito mais complicado que en espanhol o frances  , os dois idiomas românicos que domino 




Outsider said:


> Está mais claro?...


Digamos que vai aparecendo um pouco de luz no horizonte


----------



## Outsider

De facto, a colocação dos pronomes clíticos é uma das coisas mais complicadas no português europeu. No português coloquial do Brasil é bem mais fácil. 

Mas não se preocupe demasiado com o assunto. Aos poucos, vai aprender a fazê-lo quase sem dar por isso.


----------



## AGATHA2

OXALÁ  De qualquer forma estimo o seu optimismo.   ( estimo-o   )


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA2 said:


> De qualquer forma estimo o seu optimismo.


Está bem assim. Este "o" é artigo, não pronome.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

AGATHA2 said:


> OXALÁ  De qualquer forma estimo o seu optimismo.   ( estimo-o   )


Permita-me, Agatha: De qualquer forma, estimo o seu otimismo. (a palavra "o" depois de "estimo" é o artigo de "otimismo". Estimo o seu otimismo, também poderia ser. Somente depois de se saber o que você estima é se poderia dizer Estimo-o ou o estimo. Veja a seguinte frase: O seu otimismo eu o estimo (ou O seu otimismo eu estimo-o). Esta última não usamos muito aqui no Brasil).
Você vai longe !!
Abraço


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Está bem assim. Este "o" é artigo, não pronome.


 
Ay, Outsider, isso sei. Referia-me no otro (estimo-O)


----------



## AGATHA2

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Você vai longe !!
> Abraço


 
Obrigada ! Otro optimista.


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA2 said:


> Ay, Outsider, isso sei. Referia-me ao outro (estimo-O  )


Está bem assim.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

AGATHA2 said:


> Obrigada ! Otro optimista.



Obrigada ! O*u*tro otimista.
No Brasil a palavra otimista é sem "p". Não saberia dizer se em Portugal é com "p".
Eu coloquei umas explicações sobre o artigo "o" e o pronome "o" no post No.15 . Você chegou a ler ? Consegui explicar ?
Abraço.


----------



## Alentugano

Ricardo e Aghata2,
em Portugal escreve-se "optimista" mas lê-se "otimista" como no Brasil.


----------



## AGATHA2

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Eu coloquei umas explicações sobre o artigo "o" e o pronome "o" no post No.15 . Você chegou a ler ? Consegui explicar ?
> Abraço.


Sim, sim Ricardo, claro que leí o seu post. Obrigada pelas explicaçoes e tambén pelas correçoes dos meus "textos". Aprende-se muito assim.


----------



## AGATHA2

Queridos amigos da gramática portuguesa !
Poderíam corregir as minhas frases:

   Naturalmente o tem 
   Probabelmente lhe conheço
   o prazer de falar-lhe
   o prazer de o aprender
   comprar-os o os alugar
   pode me explicar 
   Não me pode explicar


----------



## Alentugano

AGATHA2 said:


> Queridos amigos da gramática portuguesa !
> Poderíam corregir as minhas frases:
> 
> Naturalmente o tem  Naturalmente tem-no (Portugal)
> Probabelmente lhe conheço      Pro*v*a*v*elmente conheço-o (Portugal)/lhe conheço/te conheço (Brasil)
> o prazer de falar-lhe  ou: o prazer de lhe falar
> o prazer de o aprender  ou simplesmente: o prazer de aprender
> comprar-os o os alugar  comprá-los ou alugá-los
> pode me explicar (Brasil)  ou: pode explicar-me (Portugal)
> Não me pode explicar



A explicação talvez tenha ficado um pouco confusa. Aguarde também outras respostas.


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA2 said:


> Naturalmente o tem
> Provavelmente lhe conheço


Os advérbios terminados em _-mente_ costumam vir separados por uma vírgula do resto da frase, quando aparecem no princípio. Quer dizer que ficam numa oração à parte, e portanto normalmente não afectam a posição do pronome clítico:

- Naturalmente, tem-no.
- Provavelmente, conheço-o.



AGATHA2 said:


> o prazer de falar-lhe


"Falar-lhe" diz-se às vezes, mas é pouco habitual. O mais normal é dizer "falar com ele/ela/você/etc."



AGATHA2 said:


> o prazer de o aprender
> comprar-os o os alugar


Quando o verbo está no infinitivo, em geral tanto a próclise como a ênclise são válidas (embora em alguns casos uma delas soe melhor). Mas lembre-se que os pronomes enclíticos contraem com o verbo, neste caso:

- o prazer de o aprender / de aprendê-lo
- os alugar / alugá-los, os comprar / comprá-los



AGATHA2 said:


> pode-me explicar
> Não me pode explicar


Mas também está certo "pode explicar-me".


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Os advérbios terminados em _-mente_ costumam vir separados por uma vírgula do resto da frase, quando aparecem no princípio. Quer dizer que ficam numa oração à parte, e portanto normalmente não afectam a posição do pronome clítico:
> 
> - Naturalmente, tem-no.
> - Provavelmente, conheço-o.quote]
> 
> E no caso de adverbios sem -mente ?


----------



## Outsider

Há algumas palavras "pequenas", incluindo advérbios como "só", "já", "ainda", que atraem o pronome clítico para antes do verbo:

_*Só te digo* que foi uma confusão.
Espere um pouco, que eu *já o atendo*.
Ela *ainda me deve* metade do dinheiro que lhe emprestei._


----------



## Vanda

Agatha,

Aqui você terá algumas páginas extras sobre o assunto:
Próclise. Colocação dos pronomes átonos. Mais.


----------



## jazyk

> Probabelmente lhe conheço  Pro*v*a*v*elmente conheço-o (Portugal)/lhe conheço/te conheço (Brasil)


Provavelmente lhe conheço seria possível se esse lhe tivesse valor possessivo: provavelmente lhe conheço (a cara, os modos, a voz, a sensibilidade, etc.). O uso do lhe sozinho daria lugar ao desagradável lheísmo a que já nos referimos.


----------



## spielenschach

AGATHA2 said:


> Aprendi que nunca há que começar uma frase com un pronome. Bom,agora encontrei numa gramática portuguesa - parece que é dum Papa da gramática - o exemplo:
> 
> "Eles os trouxeram consigo."
> 
> Entao me pergunto (parece que depois dum adverbio há que meter o pronomen diante do verbo ???) si nese ejemplo não utilizo o "eles" transforma-se (o se transforma ???) em
> 
> "Trouxeram-os consigo" o não


Tens razão. Eu me pergunto não é português, é brasileiro.


----------



## Outsider

Também é possível dizer "Eu me pergunto" em português europeu, embora seja bastante raro.


----------



## Macunaíma

jazyk said:


> Vou à praia - vou passar umas horas lá.
> Vou para a/pra praia - vou me mudar para lá, vou ficar o resto da vida lá.


 
Desculpe-me Jazyk, mas isso não faz o menor sentido para um falante nativo...


----------



## Macunaíma

Acho que tenho uma regra simples para essa sua dúvida Agatha, que nós nativos ( brasileiros ) aprendemos na escola: 
-


----------



## jazyk

> Desculpe-me Jazyk, mas isso não faz o menor sentido para um falante nativo...


E eu sou o quê então? Foi o que aprendi na escola, pode-se verificar em qualquer livro de gramática e é o sensação que me provoca essa construção.


----------



## Macunaíma

Acho que tenho uma regra simples para essa sua dúvida Agatha, que nós nativos ( brasileiros ) aprendemos na escola: 
1-) O pronome reto ( Eu, Tu, Ele...) "atrai" o pronome oblíquo ( me, te, o/lo/no/lhe...). Essa é a REGRA no português do Brasil, porém não é assim no de Portugal. Assim, no Brasil os professores EXIGEM que você escreva "Eu lhe trouxe um presente", e não "Eu trouxe-lhe um presente", a não ser que você omita o pronome reto ( que ficaria perfeitamente subentendido ): "Trouxe-lhe um presente". Me parece que você está mais interessada em aprender as forma correntes do português em Portugal, mas uma dica: no Brasil seria muito pouco natural começar uma frase com um pronome enclítico ( quando ele vem depois do verbo ). 
2-) Pronomes oblíquos são SEMPRE "atraídos" pelos advérbios; assim, prefira dizer "Nunca o tinha visto antes", e não "Nunca tinha-o visto antes", embora 'errar' não seja crime nenhum _nós fazemos isso o tempo todo e não damos a mínima pra isso ! Aliás, conheça esses versos de Manuel Bandeira, um dos precursores da literatura moderna no Brasil:

Poética ( _Libertinagem_ )

Estou farto do lirismo comedido Do lirismo bem comportado
Do lirismo funcionário-público-com-livro-de-ponto, expediente
[ protocolo e manifestações de apreço ao Sr. diretor.
Estou farto do lirismo que pára e vai averigüar no dicionário
[ o cunho vernáculo de um vocábulo

Abaixo os puristas !

Poema completo aqui.



....Então, Agatha, relaxe e não se deixe engessar pela nossa horripilante gramática...

Abraço !


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Me parece que você está mais interessada em aprender as forma correntes do português em Portugal, mas uma dica: no Brasil seria muito pouco natural começar uma frase com um pronome enclítico ( quando ele vem depois do verbo ).


Isso é um pouco confuso. Se o pronome enclítico vem depois do verbo, não inicia a frase.


----------



## jazyk

> 1-) O pronome reto ( Eu, Tu, Ele...) "atrai" o pronome oblíquo ( me, te, o/lo/no/lhe...). Essa é a REGRA no português do Brasil, porém não é assim no de Portugal. Assim, no Brasil os professores EXIGEM que você escreva "Eu lhe trouxe um presente", e não "Eu trouxe-lhe um presente", a não ser que você omita o pronome reto ( que ficaria perfeitamente subentendido ): "Trouxe-lhe um presente".


Nunca ouvi falar de tal exigência, e olha que fiz Letras.



> a não ser que você omita o pronome reto ( que ficaria perfeitamente subentendido ): "Trouxe-lhe um presente". Me parece que você está mais interessada em aprender as forma correntes do português em Portugal, mas uma dica: no Brasil seria muito pouco natural começar uma frase com um pronome enclítico ( quando ele vem depois do verbo ).


Você acabou de quebrar a sua própria regra.



> Isso é um pouco confuso. Se o pronome enclítico vem depois do verbo, não inicia a frase.


Compartilho a confusão do Outsider.


----------



## AGATHA2

Então se há dois nativos (que são sem dúvida nenhuma pessoas cultas) confusos que vou dizer eu ???


----------



## jazyk

Não estamos confusos com relação aos pronomes, estamos confusos com relação ao que escreveu Macunaíma.


----------



## Outsider

Eu entendi o que o Macunaíma quis dizer, mas acho que a explicação dele está um pouco confusa.


----------



## Macunaíma

Agatha, minha cara, eu vou lhe dar uma dica que seria muito interessante que você começasse a pôr em prática desde já: não deixe confundirem você. Tantas regras, tantas questiúnculas sem A MENOR importância...isso vai acabar a desestimulando. E mais: acredite em mim, se você quiser falar um português gramaticalmente "impecável" você cai acabar soando engraçada e caricata. Não deixem que te massacrem com requintes sádicos de gramática. Expresse-se, isso basta. 

O caso do ex-presidente brasileiro Jânio Quadros é emblemático. Ele era célebre pelas suas frases tão excessivamente lapidadas que acabavam descambando no burleco e no delirante. Ele renunciou à presidência em 1963 e, perguntado por um jornalista por que o tinha feito, ele se saiu com essa: "Fi-lo porque qui-lo". Até hoje isso permanece como uma pérola do anedotário nacional, embora seja de deixar extasiado um desses "beletristas" que estão se empenhando tanto em engolfá-la em regras sem relevância...

Bem, boa sorte. Aliás, se você se cansar de português, aprenda inglês_é muito mais prático !

Grande abraço


----------



## Alentugano

Macunaíma said:


> Bem, boa sorte. Aliás, se você se cansar de português, aprenda inglês_é muito mais prático !



Olá, 
peço desculpa, mas gostaria, se me é permitido, manifestar o meu desacordo com esta afirmação. Se todos seguíssemos esta lógica, o português e muitas outras línguas já teriam desaparecido. Há um provérbio que diz mais ou menos isto: "para se poder errar convém saber de antemão o que está certo." 
Eu acho que deveríamos valorizar mais o nosso idioma.
Cumprimentos.


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Poética ( _Libertinagem_ )
> 
> Estou farto do lirismo comedido Do lirismo bem comportado
> Do lirismo funcionário-público-com-livro-de-ponto, expediente
> [ protocolo e manifestações de apreço ao Sr. diretor.
> Estou farto do lirismo que pára e vai averigüar no dicionário
> [ o cunho vernáculo de um vocábulo


 
Obrigada, Macunaíma, é um poeta novo para mim


----------



## AGATHA2

"para se poder errar convém saber de antemão o que está certo." 

Sim, isso penso eu tambén


----------



## Macunaíma

Alentugano said:


> Olá,
> peço desculpa, mas gostaria, se me é permitido, manifestar o meu desacordo com esta afirmação. Se todos seguíssemos esta lógica, o português e muitas outras línguas já teriam desaparecido. Há um provérbio que diz mais ou menos isto: "para se poder errar convém saber de antemão o que está certo."
> Eu acho que deveríamos valorizar mais o nosso idioma.
> Cumprimentos.


 
Agatha, acho que não corremos esse risco: somos 190 milhões de brasileiros, sem contar portugueses e africanos...nosso idioma não se extinguirá caso nenhum estrangeiro queira estudá-lo. Nós atingimos o "point of no-return", eu acho. 
Uma informação que deve interessá-la: tem uma cidade no Brasil chamada Treze Tílias onde 100% da população é de descendentes de colonos austríacos. Lá as escolas públicas ensinam as crianças no nível pré-escolar em alemão ( os professores obviamente são da comunidade...). No entanto, mesmo lá o português é a língua corrente e universal entre todos os moradores. Esse é só um exemplo, há outras cidades de colonos italianos, poloneses e milhares de cidades alemãs no Brasil, principalmente no sul. Muitos sociólogos já atribuíram a essa unidade monolítica do idioma português no Brasil o fato de nosso país de tamanho continental não ter se fragmentado, a exemplo do que ocorreu na América Hispânica ( embora eles também falem a mesma língua...). Enfim, eu acho que o destino da língua portuguesa não está ameaçado ( pelo menos não do "brasileiro" ). 
A propósito de "idioma brasileiro", eu li recentemente um artigo de um filólogo português onde ele dizia que o idioma que se fala no Brasil é muito semelhante àquele que se falava em Portugal no século XVI, o que explica o fato de Camões usar o gerúndio como os brasileiros. A pronúncia também, ele dizia, devia ser semelhante a dos brasileiros. Ele parece ter chegado a essa conclusão estudando as rimas de versos e trovas portuguesas daquele período. Estudo semelhante foi feito sobre a língua inglesa, que aponta que antes da influência francesa, o inglês falado na Inglaterra era mais perecido com o que se fala hoje, pasme, no Texas !!

Para concluir, deixe-me parabenizá-la pelo excelente português !!

Um grande abraço !! ( não se assuste: brasileiros sempre se despedem com 'um grande abraço'. )


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

Macunaíma said:


> Desculpe-me Jazyk, mas isso não faz o menor sentido para um falante nativo...


Para mim faz; para o descuidado linguajar da sorridente e brincalhona maioria, não.


----------

